# number of LL cases per OLL



## sqAree (Jun 4, 2016)

Does anyone know how many LL cases there are for each OLL case?
Of course disregarding AUF, considering rotational symmetry.

Specifically I'm interested in OLL55 (one of the I-shapes) but even better would be a full list.


----------



## Lid (Jun 4, 2016)

It's the same number as each ZBLL group.
For OLL55, which is a H, it's 40.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jun 5, 2016)

sqAree said:


> Does anyone know how many LL cases there are for each OLL case?
> Of course disregarding AUF, considering rotational symmetry.
> 
> Specifically I'm interested in OLL55 (one of the I-shapes) but even better would be a full list.


For most of them(no symmetry) its 4!*4!/4/2, which is 72
If theres 180 degree symmetry then its 40
If theres 90 degree symmetry then its 22

so for oll 55 it has 180 degree symmetry so there are 40 1LLLs algs(all of which Jabari knows)


----------



## sqAree (Jun 5, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> For most of them(no symmetry) its 4!*4!/4/2, which is 72
> If theres 180 degree symmetry then its 40
> If theres 90 degree symmetry then its 22
> 
> so for oll 55 it has 180 degree symmetry so there are 40 1LLLs algs(all of which Jabari knows)



Thank you both for your answers, it does totally make sense.
I don't find the OLL55-LL algs in Jabari's list of algs though, only a few of them.


----------



## Ksh13 (Jun 26, 2016)

sqAree said:


> Thank you both for your answers, it does totally make sense.
> I don't find the OLL55-LL algs in Jabari's list of algs though, only a few of them.


He has a spreadsheet with them as well as many other 1LLLs: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet..._JGDEab0mD8KwwssD8tsk421-U/edit#gid=390855099


----------



## stoic (Jun 26, 2016)

Specifically for OLL 57...
If I understand the above correctly, there are 40 cases?
Is there are full list anywhere?


----------



## CLL Smooth (Jun 26, 2016)

stoic said:


> Specifically for OLL 57...
> If I understand the above correctly, there are 40 cases?
> Is there are full list anywhere?


If I'm right I don't think that qualifies for 180 degree symmetry. I believe there's still 12 edge permutations per CP. I'm wrong quite often though.
Edit: now I think I'm wrong. I see 12 EP per 4 CP. Someone correct me.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jun 29, 2016)

CLL Smooth said:


> If I'm right I don't think that qualifies for 180 degree symmetry. I believe there's still 12 edge permutations per CP. I'm wrong quite often though.
> Edit: now I think I'm wrong. I see 12 EP per 4 CP. Someone correct me.


It is symmetric in terms of orientation.


----------

